# Q: Will a Gaggia Classic & Burr grinder work for light roasts?



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I've a Gaggia Classic and Graef CM802 Burr grinder.

Ok stuff but it's not prosumer by any means.

I fancy a change and want to look at something else than my usual Italian blends.

With this work?

I've an Aeropress and a French press if not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only way to find out - give it a go.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only way to find out - give it a go.


 Yea, I suppose that's what I should do.

It's just a bag o' beans right?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You will have to go much finer and might also want to consider updosing as well - plus one gram. Grinding finer can bring its own unique problem - channelling. Recommend stirring the grinds and then tapping the portafilter on the bench but only do this once and not too hard. You might have to tamp a bit harder to create more puck resistance. With lighter roasts the lurking danger is under-extraction so don't go under 1:2 ratio - maybe go for 1:2.5 to begin with.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I used a Gaggia Classic for 6-7 months with predominately lighter roasts and was pretty happy with the results. I used most of the time I was using. Comandante C40 to grind the beans.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You will have to go much finer and might also want to consider updosing as well - plus one gram. Grinding finer can bring its own unique problem - channelling. Recommend stirring the grinds and then tapping the portafilter on the bench but only do this once and not too hard. You might have to tamp a bit harder to create more puck resistance. With lighter roasts the lurking danger is under-extraction so don't go under 1:2 ratio - maybe go for 1:2.5 to begin with.


 Super reply and just what I was looking for.

"Much finer" might be a challenge for my German Chinese rebrand grinder though :classic_laugh:


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Much coarser, low pressure (because of low resistance), longer shots (1:4-5) apparently create "fruit bombs". Like a cross between filter and espresso. Not sure how a classic will cope with that due to the boiler size.

You might also be able to get a more classic espresso, ofc but if struggling you could try something a bit different with the machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coarser will produce even more under-extraction. The fruit bomb is more likely to be a mouth puckeringly sour acidic shot that just makes you shudder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone remember who it was, possibly Scott Rao, that talked about 'double dip' extraction yields, i.e.getting a great shot at EY round 16%? @Mrboots2u am sure will know.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

That isn't the experience of people doing "allonge" shots.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> That isn't the experience of people doing "allonge" shots.


 What is an "allonge" shot?

Interesting comments about extraction on light roasts. I detest sour coffee but I want to like and learn to see if I can enjoy the lsol!

I could dial the grinder to min and then let the shot drift and see how that works?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can anyone remember who it was, possibly Scott Rao, that talked about 'double dip' extraction yields, i.e.getting a great shot at EY round 16%? @Mrboots2u am sure will know.


 Found the paper - it's by Jim Seven not Scott Rao and refers to the double hump - for anyone interested can read here

Jim talks about getting sweet but boring shots at extraction yields under 17%. Only experienced this once at a forum day at Rave with an heroically cocked up shot pulled bey me. We knew it was seriously under extracted as the shot was refracted. @Thecatlinux is my witness😀


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> What is an "allonge" shot?
> 
> Interesting comments about extraction on light roasts. I detest sour coffee but I want to like and learn to see if I can enjoy the lsol!
> 
> I could dial the grinder to min and then let the shot drift and see how that works?







Long low pressure shots.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As others have said try it and find out first, it only costs you a bag of beans.

If it doesn't work well, then I suppose you could follow the guidance below and go for a higher tech option like a sage (for the additional options). If that doesn't work, then it can only be the grinder, as with all that tech the machine is eliminated as the source of the problem. There is a great source of used commercial grinders on here, has been for years...keeps it all in the forum amongst mates.

Seems like it's the best route to go down for you.....



> They are tractor engineering stuck in the 50's.
> 
> Seriously, The Gaggia Classic has had what change, development or improvement in the last 30 years? A steam wand? :classic_blink:
> 
> ...


 Oh I should add the quoted comments are not mine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can anyone remember who it was, possibly Scott Rao, that talked about 'double dip' extraction yields, i.e.getting a great shot at EY round 16%? @Mrboots2u am sure will know.


 Hoffman

https://jimseventemp.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/the-double-hump/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> What is an "allonge" shot?
> 
> Interesting comments about extraction on light roasts. I detest sour coffee but I want to like and learn to see if I can enjoy the lsol!
> 
> I could dial the grinder to min and then let the shot drift and see how that works?


 Imho

sour tends to be a brewing defect Combined with a personal preference of disliking acidity .

when someone finds all coffee sour then its tends to be a mixture of both , no roasters sets out to make a sour coffee , it's how they perceive acidity and how they brew it .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Let's move this thread to 'Beans' (LSOL is specifically for that, the LSOL subs etc)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue_Cafe said:


> I've a Gaggia Classic and Graef CM802 Burr grinder.
> 
> Ok stuff but it's not prosumer by any means.
> 
> ...


 I don't know your grinder but I use an old Gaggia Classic and only drink lighter roasts. I'm sure it's won't get you as good a brew as a better machine but it's still a marked improvement on anything I'd buy in a chain coffee shop and usually tastes just as good to me as the brews I'll get in decent independent places. There are exceptions of course, a can still remember a shot I had years ago from a Slayer.... Couple of quid more than my classic though 🤣

Get a nice omni roast and if it's not working for you on the gaggia you can whack it in the Aeropress 👍


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I've got some Columbian beans to try.

Light roast from Ataco, Tolima.

I'll give them a whirl in the Gaggia and the Aeropress.


----------

